# Stand up gunners



## Thomas Running (Sep 19, 2011)

We have been using three of Lou Magee's stand up gunners to add factors to blinds and marks. It is amazing at how they affect the dogs and create another degree of difficulty. Great product and great service. (Lou Magee Retriever Products) Tom Running


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Ditto on magee products


thomas running said:


> we have been using three of lou magee's stand up gunners to add factors to blinds and marks. It is amazing at how they affect the dogs and create another degree of difficulty. Great product and great service. (lou magee retriever products) tom running


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

I love my Magee standout gunners. There are about three other kinds other members of our training group have, but since I've got Lou's, they have become the stickmen of choice in our training group.


----------

